# kbc bank



## cavanMan (21 Jan 2011)

Any thoughts on Kbc bank as a good secure place to lodge some savings? they seem to have some good rate for fixed term savings..

all replys welcome.

Tks


----------



## Macattack (21 Jan 2011)

Hi Cavanman, they have good credit ratings from moodys and S&P plus its a belgian bank. Funds wouldnt be covered by DPS but security is reflected in their ratings.

Excellent interest rates too!


----------



## Commercial (21 Jan 2011)

I know that KBC is a Belgian Bank. However KBC Ireland is a separate entity which I have heard are not tied to KBC Belgian directly. Therefore they are not as strong as the mother Bank.
I could be wrong, but I have heard this is the case


----------



## Macattack (21 Jan 2011)

It is a seperate entity you are correct, but it is directly fully owned by The KBC Group since 1999.


----------



## Commercial (21 Jan 2011)

Yeah, but why would they have the same rating then?
Surely if they have bad debts and poor results as an entity on its own, then it is not as good or safe?
I would want to be 100% sure of what rating the separate entity has prior to investing money with this bank.
It could be entirely different, then again I could be wrong?


----------



## Macattack (21 Jan 2011)

I never said they did have the same rating. 

I dont 100% agree that they have poor results, in comparison to irish banks KBC Ireland is doing well, although their loan losses increased they are still posting profits.

Like most banks, they need more sticky deposits which is why they launched  their 3 highly rated term products. i believe they have been very sucessful having attracted 2bn in 2 months with little advertising. Again in contrast with IRish banks that are loosing deposits at an alarming rate.


----------



## cavanMan (21 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys 

well they seem to be doing plenty of advertising at the mo.....and the fixed term account at 3.5 per cent and the fact you can withdraw 25% of the money during the term if needed seems pretty good too...(as per the advert in the newspapers)


----------

